# Is there any software like ZTE JOIN AIR for Windows 7 ?



## Rajoo (Mar 7, 2012)

unable to find any software like that for win 7
my pc is windows 7 32- bit , hope someone help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is there a reason you don't use it?

---

Also can you give us a link to ZTE JOIN AIR? I can't seem to find it.


----------

